# My bimmerfest photo gallery...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here are the pictures that came out of my trusty old Olympus D-450....

http://www.cuttermotors.com/bimmerfest/2003/index.htm

Now, if you don't mind iFrames...
http://www.cuttermotors.com/bimmerfest/2003/index.htm


----------



## bamcw328i (Mar 30, 2002)

Jon,

Did you guys end up going to Longboards and the Harbor afterwards??

Hansen


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bamcw328i said:


> *Jon,
> Did you guys end up going to Longboards and the Harbor afterwards??
> Hansen *


Hey Hansen,

Yep, and we went to Sharkee's after that... 
I was soo tired this year, though, that I ran out of gas
around midnight.

I'm still wiped out.

Luckily, I have my first day off in a week today;
I'm going to chill..


----------

